# Toluna surveys - vouchers did you ever receive them?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Just wondering as opted for Debenhams vouchers a month ago and still received nothing.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

yes but they take a long time.  I ordered some and took over a month to come,  took weeks for an E-voucher to be e-mailed too


----------

